# HomeLite flex shaft replacement



## parsissn (Jun 8, 2005)

The flex shaft in my HomeLite UT20726R string trimmer broke. I bought a new shaft but can not figure out how to remove the old shaft. I took the engine off the shaft tube and removed the shaft still connected to the engine. I'm now stuck with a small shaft stub (broken off) way down in the shaft tube near the trimmer head. I took the head apart but can't figure out how to get the spindle/nut out of the shaft tube so I can remove the broken flex shaft part. Does anyone know how this comes apart?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That end is pressed together and you really can't take it apart. It may be possible to hold the shaft upside down (spindle side up) and tap on it to loosen the broken stub and then hopefully it will fall out... you can expect for all this to happen about 5% of the time


----------

